# Just picked up a Felt ZW75



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

for my kid. (combination gift from her parents, grandparents and her own funds. I'm stoked to begin riding with her and for her to get addicted to cycling like I have. We put her on the trainer at the shop and got a good fit. Has anyone been riding this bike?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice choice! I would have loved to have such a nice bike growing up.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

me too. The stars aligned just right this time around (grandparents, LBS, etc). My daughter understands and appreciates the opportunity. Me too. We both look forward to our rides together; we don't get those opportunities back- which was the impetus for the purchase.

Any Felt riders riding a bike with Microshifters? How do you like them? Durability?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

calle_betis said:


> me too. The stars aligned just right this time around (grandparents, LBS, etc). My daughter understands and appreciates the opportunity. Me too. We both look forward to our rides together; we don't get those opportunities back- which was the impetus for the purchase.
> 
> Any Felt riders riding a bike with Microshifters? How do you like them? Durability?


Superdave aka Dave Koesel, ROAD Brand Manager @ Felt, posted a pretty good review of the micro.shift shifters on another thread here in the Felt forums. Look here: forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2721896#post2721896


----------

